
Larry and Sergey's CS349 (1998) - econner
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/349/
======
aaronbrethorst
Anyone know where the course assistant, Diane Tang, ended up?

edit: I should've just, ahem, Googled her first.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diane-
tang-2a2477](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diane-tang-2a2477)

~~~
n0us
Doctor of Philosophy from Stanford, interesting combo

~~~
boulos
Sometimes abbreviated as Ph.D. ;)

~~~
n0us
;) well, yes. I was confused by this comment at first until I realized it
looks like I thought she was a medical doctor and a Ph.D. but the "Doctor"
part is verbatim from her profile.

~~~
arnarbi
Everyone with a PhD is a Doctor of Philosophy. There's nothing unusual about
the wording nor the "combo".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_of_Philosophy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_of_Philosophy)

------
n0us
Scalable Techniques for Mining Causal Structures , for the lazy the link is
rotten but heres a copy:

[http://www.vldb.org/conf/1998/p594.pdf](http://www.vldb.org/conf/1998/p594.pdf)

edit: and The Anatomy of a Large-Scale Hypertextual Web Search Engine

[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html)

------
Dowwie
Did they hire any of their CS349 students?

